# Temporary Work Opportunity in Sydney CBD



## syedhaider194

Hi, we have some temporary paid opportunity for 6 to 8 people in Sydney, Australia. Work available related to event management on 8th, 9th, 12th & 13th December. 

It is volunteer work for an IT exhibition to be held on 12th & 13th December. Right candidates with right event management experience can be given rate upto 30$ per hour. Please drop a message to me with your name & experience on my cellphone number 0404256645 (Australia) or call me within office hours. 

Please note this opportunity is only for expats or people currently available in Sydney, Australia. Thanks


----------

